# The Tado and Kajiki



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

From Saturday, Okinawa Japan. 

Had one strike in the morning on the way out. Wind was blowing to the south and had our lines bowed with it. Shotgun went tight and bounced a couple times then bent but never sounded. Tried to get him to come back but he was gone. Must have slipped up its bill and spooked it. 

Fished all day on the drift for tuna and rainbow runners than set. Course for home around 2:30pm. Passed the Marlin grounds with no signs of life. Got into the wahoo zone and replaced the short corner with a Yo-zuri Bonita. Worked through it for nothing. Came up on the 500meter ledge, about the last area to pick up some Ono and then we might have a chance at a mahi before we get into port. Checked the map and we were right on the ledge and I thought it was over, just as I'm looking at other structure we'll be passing the short rigger starts singing and then it's screaming! Penn 12/0 is getting smoked. 

After 5 mins of clearing and maneuvering rods, and gaining some line back after it dumped 3/4 of the spool while on its way to Hawaii, I got a Customer strapped in and ready to do battle. 35 mins later we had a 230lb Pacific Blue boat side.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ate a Coggin Kilauea Tado.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang. Nice Marlin


----------

